# Refund programs for DE



## PositiveVibes (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi:

Just looking for clinics that offer a refund program or shared risk program - the only one that I have been able to find is IM.

Shelly


----------



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

i think some of the czech ones do as well, see the websites of  reprofit and santorium repromeda, both in brno. note their price much much less than IM anyway. ps IM refund prog make u use all the frosties before u get a new fresh go, and my experience is fresh is best

best wishes

coco


----------

